# Fiat Ducato 1991 Reg Engine Overheating??



## WittyWanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Hoping someone can help. Posting for my mum who has a Fiat Ducato 1.9 Mayfair 1991 reg. It keeps overheating and although rescue services come out they can't seem to find anything wrong. 

The vehicle seems to run quite warm most of the time then suddenly overheats - steam everywhere! She has been fitted with new radiator and thermostat so not sure why she would still be overheating. It has been suggested to us that it could be the water pump??

If this is the case, does anyone know where we could get a new suitable pump from, and if not what other causes could there be? 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it petrol or diesel? When it starts to warm up (not when it's over heating) do both top and bottom radiator hoses get hot? This will only happen when thermostat opens.

I had a petrol car that only had a blue light (cold) and a red light (too hot) and I once had both lights on! The cause was water pump bearings failing causing air to be sucked in and causing the pump not to function. It eventually caused the head gasket to fail!

Try euro car parts for a pump.


----------



## WittyWanda (Jun 7, 2011)

Its diesel and the bottom hose gets hotter than the top one.

Thanks will give them a try..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Any local Motor Factors should carry a water pump for your model. It would be worth changing the cam belt and rollers at the same time as this has to be removed to get at the water pump.

JohnW


----------



## WittyWanda (Jun 7, 2011)

ok thank you for the advice, will look into changing them.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Heat rises and the top should be hotter than the bottom, have you installed a faulty thermostat ? .
Does the electric fan (if you have one) kick in when it should ?
There is a lot of diagnosis to be done before you start changing components.
A water pump can only stop pumping if the impeller falls off (rare).
Get it to a garage and get it sorted

Loddy


----------

